# Some of the animal kingdom eat their young



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

And this is a classic example of WHY!!....check this psycho out @ 20 seconds....Sick demented individual....gotta love the comments .

story
http://www.theprovince.com/news/Claws+come+British+woman+threw+trash/3437353/story.html
u-tube vid 




!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know why I watch these things, cause that just pisses me off to see such ignorance. Hope they catch that B**** and lock her in in a friggin dumpster for a day !! lol


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm kinda messed up..it's like "what did the cat do to you?" ..its just going around and all...like if dun like cats..just walk away..dun stand there and touch it then throw it into the wheelie bin..messed up..hope she gets caught


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

yep she did ...heres the story in todays province

Claws come out for British woman who threw cat in the trash

funny some one else wanted to lock her in a garbage can as well


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> yep she did ...heres the story in todays province
> 
> Claws come out for British woman who threw cat in the trash
> 
> funny some one else wanted to lock her in a garbage can as well


whoa...just read the article..people seem to be really violent and all these days...i was just thinking about a more civil punishment..but people are sending death threats and all...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

As mad as it makes me to see they did not arrest her , I think death threats and dismemberment are a little extreme, even tho she didn't seem to care if the cat lived or died. I still think they should lock her worthless ass in a dumpster for a day  I don't understand why she wasn't arrested as her actions may not have been cruel at the moment, had the cat not been found it surely would have died . Seems that was her intentions & she really should be arrested , it doesn't seem any different than the dumbasses who leave thier pets in a car on a miserably hot day with the windows barely opened if even open at all, which I know is against the law in many places. One good thing did come out of it, atleast her identity was released and she will have to deal with the people of her community. I can't think life is going to be so carefree for her anymore


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

This woman deserves all the negative attention she is going to get. Death and dismemberment out of the question, but I'm all for her being locked up in a small dark cell with no food, and no toilet for a day. Certainly some sort of legal action should be taken here. Not sure how strict the animal cruelty laws are in the UK. If she could do that to another living creature who knows what she may be capable of.

I really want to know why she did it. What would cause you to do that to an innocent animal.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> As mad as it makes me to see they did not arrest her , I think death threats and dismemberment are a little extreme, even tho she didn't seem to care if the cat lived or died. I still think they should lock her worthless ass in a dumpster for a day  I don't understand why she wasn't arrested as her actions may not have been cruel at the moment, had the cat not been found it surely would have died . Seems that was her intentions & she really should be arrested , it doesn't seem any different than the dumbasses who leave thier pets in a car on a miserably hot day with the windows barely opened if even open at all, which I know is against the law in many places. One good thing did come out of it, atleast her identity was released and she will have to deal with the people of her community. I can't think life is going to be so carefree for her anymore


agree, that cat spent 16 hours in the garbage before its owner heard it crying and found it
that lady should serve 16 hours in a filthy dumpster Hot & Humid with the lid locked shut.

this reminds me of the story on the news a while ago about someone poisoning cats with rat poison and the owners noticing their cats coming home and getting violently ill before dying, i forget if it was here or in calgary but they suspected a neighbor who was talking about poisoning the local skunks with strychnine.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

whoa what a cow... makes me want to give her a swirly in a used toilet and leave her locked in a porta potty for 15 hrs

I think she should have been at least charged for animal cruelty


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

screw 15 hrs in a hot stinky garbage can... I'd say at least 6 months to a year. 

I wonder what was going through her mind when she did it


----------

